# Is Affair Important to you?



## Mina (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girlz..What do you think of Affair?

I mean Having Affair is important or not?

If yes/no please explain your answer....


----------



## Aprill (Mar 7, 2007)

We live in a day and age where there are more STD's than ever. And, on top of that, people are aware that AIDS is here, and they continue to have uprotected sex. So, having an affair is a deal breaker to me. The risk of going here, there and everywhere for sex is too high now.

Emotional affairs are the same for me, if my husband is having an emotional affair, I would still want to leave because that makes me feel virtually useless. If you cant talk to your spouse or SO, or you can let out those emotions to them, but you can do it with someone else, I cant deal with that.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think I would be more hurt by an emotional affair than a sexual one. I mean sexual ones are just physical, but emotional, well tahts much deeper...


----------



## Mina (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for your response April, I agree with you..Why do you think loving some one will cause AIDS if they are just fell is love?

Thanks Jdepp, I agree with you..why do you think emotional love(affair) is important to you?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont even understand the question.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 7, 2007)

I am not saying that falling in love will give ou AIDS, but men are especially stupid and will have sex with no protection. That is a dangerous move.

A man falling in love with another woman though is still just as bad to me


----------



## Saje (Mar 8, 2007)

Are you talking about cheating? Im against cheating and having affairs.

If someone wants to pursue someone else, then break up with the person you are with first. None of that I'll keep em around because this might not work out, or I love them both or whatever. People arent spare tires you can just string along for the ride.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Mina, The subject of affairs takes on many shades.

I think that most women are monogamous. If they are going to cheat it will be with someone they know. Could be their brother in law, boss, partner's best friend. Someone they think they can trust. Someone that makes them feel the way they wish their partner would make them feel.

I think that a man will either stray or he won't. Because he doesn't want to lose his partner, he will cheat in a place he thinks he will never get caught. Could be out of town or could be in his office - when he tells his partner he is working late he is actually ...

Dr Phil has often said that couple can survive an affair.

Personally, if I were married and had a lot invested in the marriage, perhaps I could try to forgive him.

But I am not married so I would throw him out on his ear if he strayed.

There are too many fish in the sea to tolerate anyone embarrasing me, possibly bringing me an std or aids, and getting another woman pregnant - expecting me to be a step mom to his "lovechild".

People need to protect their relationships. I hear a lot of women not caring if their man goes to a strip bar or out with his friends to all hours.

There is an expression - when the cat is away, the mouse will play.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

i think an affair is very important, You should be with one person, put yourself in there shoes you would want to have someone messing with another person on you you should be with one if you are not happy with them or think you want different dump them and go one.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 8, 2007)

I am confused :kopfkratz:


----------



## rlise (Mar 8, 2007)

affairs all around IMHO are totally solfish and childish at the least!

if my bf were to cheat on me by having sex w/ someone else... seriously i would severly hurt him because of the nasty infested people in this world! if he were to just fall in love w/ someone else then same goes to that as well!

if you are unsure and having feelings, thoughts that you want somone else for whatever reason or if your asking about your so or bf then my advice would be too talk it over and if nothing can come to a solution then leave it ..... it wasnt meant to be !

no one deserves to be put treated like crap and put on the back burner !


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 8, 2007)

same here!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 8, 2007)

me too lol


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 8, 2007)

If I were ever in a relationship with someone (that's a big IF!) and they had an affair, it would tell me there was a total loss of communication, trust, self-restraint, morals, sense of commitment, everything. They could murder someone and I wouldn't care as much as if they cheated on me. Cheating basically means that they don't value me or the relationship, and I would immediately break up with them. Depending on the situation, we might stay friendly and cordial, but I could never look at them the same way again. Oooh I'm gonna be a scary g/f one day, lol =D.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, its important because I think that It would make or brake the relatinship. I would probably be able to work things out if it was just physical, but emotions? What if they fell in love or something? I could never deal with that. IT would just be toooo hard.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheating or having an affair, whether it be emotional or physical, would definitely be a total deal-breaker for me.

Even though I'm sure I'd be hurt, I'd rather appreciate if SO would rather be honest about it, and end the relationship before he pursues someone else.

It'd be a respectful thing to do to each other imho.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to agree, it would be a complete deal-breaker.

This is something that I discussed with my husband at one time. I told him that if he ever decided to have an affair, he should expect to not see me ever again. That's something that I would definitely not put up with.

Plus, if I wanted to be with someone else, I would end the relationship right then and there before pursuing someone else. End of story.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

im confused too. are you talking about affairs like cheating or flings


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2007)

having an affair, like cheating


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

cheating is def a deal breaker for me. if someone needs/want to sleep with other people they dont need to be in a commited relationship and hurt everyone involved that even includes emotional affairs which are just as bad

cheating= anything you have to hide.


----------



## Annia (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought she meant flings/short love affairs, not cheating, but hey who knows!


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 12, 2007)

im with you...i dont quite understand it either.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 13, 2007)

Affairs cause nothing but hurt.


----------

